# Beware of the Bog Monster of Wendover Woods!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

If you go down to the woods today you are sure to get a surprise! 

Well...I did yesterday! Who knows what my cheeky girl Daisy decided to roll in but it added a very stinky element to the walk. Does anyone's Cockapoo NOT roll in things? Mine are both rollers but Millie a bit less....at the moment! 





































And after a well needed bath!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie looks likes she had a wonderful time.

My Millie too is a roller and loves nothing better than playing silly buggers in a muddy stream with her cockapoo friends.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my post..this is Princess Daisy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh...she was obviously enjoying herself


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can honestly that Betty has never rolled in anything ''stinky''...I wonder if Ted will??


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

With the wet weather the frog population seems to have come out in our area. We normally walk along a cycle path where the frogs seems to be plentiful. Now bear in mind a lot of people cycle down the clycle path (obvious point there...) so many poor frogs get squished  (I love frogs!).
Vincent will find each and every squished frog and gleefully roll around in them  it is sooooo smelly and yucky, especially when you have to pull off instestines!! *puke*


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rufini said:


> With the wet weather the frog population seems to have come out in our area. We normally walk along a cycle path where the frogs seems to be plentiful. Now bear in mind a lot of people cycle down the clycle path (obvious point there...) so many poor frogs get squished  (I love frogs!).
> Vincent will find each and every squished frog and gleefully roll around in them  it is sooooo smelly and yucky, especially when you have to pull off instestines!! *puke*


Eww - too much info


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Eww - too much info


Frogs are certainly not the worst thing Vincent has rolled in...........! You are lucky Betty is a real princess, Vincent is a smelly boy!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I can honestly that Betty has never rolled in anything ''stinky''...I wonder if Ted will??


Colin you are so lucky but I do think that ted should be a roller just to balance it out a bit! 



Rufini said:


> With the wet weather the frog population seems to have come out in our area. We normally walk along a cycle path where the frogs seems to be plentiful. Now bear in mind a lot of people cycle down the clycle path (obvious point there...) so many poor frogs get squished  (I love frogs!).
> Vincent will find each and every squished frog and gleefully roll around in them  it is sooooo smelly and yucky, especially when you have to pull off instestines!! *puke*


Oh Ruth...dead frog! That doesn't sound good at all!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

haha Sarah. She actually doesn't look as bad in the photos as she did in the fur! It was funny but the smell was not  

Colin, as for Miss BBK not rolling in anything stinky ever....well you're just lucky and i'm sure Ted is going to make up for it. Otherwise it just wouldn't be fair!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great photo ... hey she may be a monster .. but doesn't she scrub up well  

Love Princess Bog Monster ... even when stinky xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> haha Sarah. She actually doesn't look as bad in the photos as she did in the fur! It was funny but the smell was not
> 
> Colin, as for Miss BBK not rolling in anything stinky ever....well you're just lucky and i'm sure Ted is going to make up for it. Otherwise it just wouldn't be fair!!


At least if Ted does roll in something nasty it wont show with his colouring!!


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Doesn't matter how many times I look at those pictures they still make me laugh! Great photos!:twothumbs:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im having the same problem at the moment Buddys rolled in two dead things lately and the smell all most knocked me out!

Great photos ,im sure Daisy had the best time ever!


----------

